# new skull cast



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I just pulled the 1st cast moments ago, so stoked! The skull is a young adolescent and the cast mirrors the original beautifully. You can see how much smaller it is next to grown adult. He looks like he has fangs, love it! Gonna finish the jaw mold over the weekend. Check it out!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

sweet! love the cheekbones and (proportionally) large orbitals. The "fangs" are a convenient addition
what's with the missing molars on its left side? Looks like a whole section of undeveloped bone? broken?

can't wait to see the jaw!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*Wow*

I'm a bone expert of sorts and these look great. Wow!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! That looks very real! Nice.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

How the heck did you do that?? Very nice!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Another beauty, the coloring is great too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You could sell these in Greece

Beautiful work, as always, Scourge. The level of detail you get from your casts is simply astounding. I'm curious, though - you wouldn't happen to be getting the originals from Burke & Hare, now, would you?:googly:


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> sweet! love the cheekbones and (proportionally) large orbitals. The "fangs" are a convenient addition
> what's with the missing molars on its left side? Looks like a whole section of undeveloped bone? broken?
> 
> can't wait to see the jaw!


The missing section is from an infection, a massive tooth and gum infection. Probably how this adolescent passed at such a young age. It's quite tragic but an interesting specimen.

And thanks for the really kind comments everyone. This was a very difficult mold to make, the hardest so far. I can see the jaw mold being just as difficult.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Scourge, you are a genius! I WILL own a few of your skulls one of these days.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Really fantastic, scourge! Looks very realistic AND like ALOT of work.

(I thought all skulls had removable tops that don't fit properly, no? :googly


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> You could sell these in Greece
> 
> Beautiful work, as always, Scourge. The level of detail you get from your casts is simply astounding. I'm curious, though - you wouldn't happen to be getting the originals from Burke & Hare, now, would you?:googly:


ROFL - Roxy you kill me sometimes. for those that do not get it a couple was arrested in Greece for trying to get on a plane with real skulls thinking they were fake. they were going to use them for there Halloween display.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Fabulous detail!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You are absolutely amazing, excellent work again!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

*Jaw is finished*

I just made the 1st pull of the jaw for my new skull. Here are the pictures. This skull is so neat.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's beautiful.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That is totally awesome Scourge. Man I really gotta get around to doing molds.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

And here it is finished....


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Fantastic work...


----------

